# Classic Spanish Flan



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 25, 2012)

Buon Giorno e Buenas Días Ladies and Gentlemen,

This classic historical Convent Spanish dessert is one of the most popular through out the Iberian Peninsula. Here is our family version ... 

  CLASSIC SPANISH FLAN  

CARAMEL : 

3/4 cup sugar
2 tblsps. room temperature water 

1. cook the white sugar in a skillet over medium heat, stirring constantly, until the sugar forms a golden brown syrup.
2. immediately pour caramel into a 9" inch round cake pan, swirling to coat bottom of pan.
3. do not use a pan with a removable bottom.
4. place cake pan in roasting pan and set aside.

YIELDS: 8 PORTIONS - THE CUSTARD :

4 cups regular whole milk of choice
1 vanilla bean or 1 tablespoon vanilla extract
2 strips of orange peel zest ( 3 inches each ) 
1 cinnamon  stick
6 large eggs
2/3 cup sugar 

1. preheat the oven to 300 degrees farenheit
2. heat the milk in a saucepan to simmer
3. split vanilla bean lengthwise and scrape out the seeds and add bean and seeds, orange peel and cinammon to milk
4. cover and let stand 10 mins. and return milk mixture to boil
5. lightly beat eggs and sugar with vanilla extract if using in bowl
6. gradually whisk hot milk into eggs and strain custard through fine sieve into the cake pan and discard the bean, peel and stick ... 
7. place pans in oven
8. pour enough boiling water into roasting pan to come half way up side of cake pan
9. bake 50 mins. until the knife inserted 2 Inches from edge comes out clean
10. cool the flan
11. cover and refrigerate up to 24 hrs.
12. cut around the edge and invert onto large serving platter

*** SERVE WITH ESPRESSO AND / OR A DIGESTIVE CORDIAL 

Enjoy,
Margi Cintrano.


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up about the sugar content.  With the same ingredients except for 60% less azucar, I can make a quart+ of flan flavored ice cream.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bill: Eliminate the 2/3 Cup Sugar*

  Buon Giorno Bill,

The 2/3 cup sugar in the custard can actually be eliminated or reduced ! 

This is a traditional convent recipe hailing from Catalonia, and thus, I had not reduced the sugar quantity in the text for the thread  ... 

However, of course, you can reduce or eliminate it in the custard, as you have the sweetness from the Caramel ... 

You can also bake in individual Ramequins ( ramekins ) ...   

Have great Tuesday,
Ciao.
Margi.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Jun 26, 2012)

that sounds very classic AND very Spanish.  congrats on the combo.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 26, 2012)

*No Mayonnaise: Medieval 1500s Convent Classic*

 Buon Giorno No Mayonnaise,

Yes, this recipe hails from the Medieval Convents of Catalonia, Barcelona ... This dessert was prepared in the Convents by the Nuns ... Eggs, Milk and sugar.

There are many recipes calling for Condensed Milk and Cream, however, this version is historically traditional and simple to prepare ... 

Tastes pretty good too ... 

Thanks for the compliment.

Have a nice Tuesday.
Ciao, Margi.


----------

